# Help with identifying music, possibly Jean-Baptiste Lully



## TEMAS (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi there. First post here.

I was researching some music today and found this piece of library / production music. In the info blurb it references about Jean-Baptiste Lully, but doesn't actually say which piece it is based on or if it is based any of his works.

Does anyone recognise the piece or know of anything that it may be attempting to replicate. The link is below.

Many thanks in advance if anyone can help.

https://www.audionetwork.com/browse/m/track/regal_78008?keyword=regal


----------

